# Ma è tradimento?



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Ma è tradimento?*

Ciao a tutti. Ho 27 anni , ho convissuto 2 anni e mezzo e 1mese fa sono stata letteralmente sbattuta fuori di casa dal mioconvivente.  Da allora non passa giornoche io non pianga, sono dimagrita di 6kg e non mi interessa più di nulla, nullaha più valore se lui non torna. Per una “cavolata” ho perso l amore della miavita, l uomo di cui sono innamorata.
Lui è un ragazzo di 32 anni, molto virile negliatteggiamenti. Lo so che mi vuole bene immensamente ma non è tipo dasciogliersi in smancerie, anche se le dimostrazioni di quanto tenesse a me nonle ha mai lesinate. Circa 6 mesi fa ho conosciuto in mensa un uomo un po’ piùgrande appena uscito con le ossa rotte da una separazione : al mio ragazzo nonho mai detto di questa amicizia. Non lo vedevo tutti i giorni ma 2 o 3 giornialla settimana in pausa pranzo. Abbiamo parlato molto di lui, di me , di  sogni ed aspirazioni. Con lui subitofortissima intesa ed empatia. Lui è esattamente l opposto del mio ragazzo, ma non l ho mai visto come uomo a me l uomo piace“ maschio alpha”. Negli ultimi tempi abbiamo cenato assieme 2 volte. Per farequesto ho mentito al mio ragazzo dicendo che uscivo con colleghe. Ci mettiamo d’accordo di vederci una terza volta. Premetto che si parlava e basta mai nientedi niente, mai pensato a lui come amante o moroso. La sera del giorno prima ilmio moroso mi fa uno strano discorso sui valori di coppia, di quanto siaimportante la complicità e la sinceritàin una coppia. Alla fine del discorso mi dice che mi trova cambiata, nonsempre ma che certe volte paio lontana non con lui. Io controbatto che non èvero ma dentro di me inizio a pormi delle domande . La mattina dopo lo vedo che sfoglia sull’ Ipad le fotodi vacanze, compleanni, feste…la nostra vita insieme. Io ripenso alla “ miastoria” clandestina e sto male: ma che sto facendo?! Alla sera si torna a casami preparo per uscire e lui in silenzio non dice nulla. L unica cosa che fa èentrare in bagno mentre mi faccio il bagno e prendendo in mano il mio intimosorride: un sorriso di sofferenza. Mi dico basta: non ci vado, non possorovinare tutto e far stare male lui in questo modo. Decido di uscire comunque,per non insospettire il mio moroso, mandare un msg all’ altro per dirgli chenon sarei andata( lui avrebbe capito) e dopo 1 ora massimo tornare a casa edirgli che senza di lui le serate erano monotone e noiose per cui ero tornata acasa subito e poi fargli passare con dolcezza i brutti pensieri. Quando sono sulla porta il mio fidanzato mi ferma e mi dice :” hoaspettato sino all’ ultimo per vedere se ti saresti fermata a ragionare, so cheesci con un uomo e non è la prima volta”. A nulla sono valse le mie spiegazioni, non si fida più di me, non crede che una possa uscire di nascosto più volteper parlare con un uomo…oltre al fatto che le cose che dicevo all’ altro leavrei dovute confidare a lui. Tornerà? Riuscirò a spiegarmi e a farmi credere?


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Ahia.

Hai trascinato la cosa "oltre". 

Ti auguro che torni.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 27 anni , ho convissuto 2 anni e mezzo e 1mese fa sono stata letteralmente sbattuta fuori di casa dal mioconvivente.  Da allora non passa giornoche io non pianga, sono dimagrita di 6kg e non mi interessa più di nulla, nullaha più valore se lui non torna. Per una “cavolata” ho perso l amore della miavita, l uomo di cui sono innamorata.
> Lui è un ragazzo di 32 anni, molto virile negliatteggiamenti. Lo so che mi vuole bene immensamente ma non è tipo dasciogliersi in smancerie, anche se le dimostrazioni di quanto tenesse a me nonle ha mai lesinate. Circa 6 mesi fa ho conosciuto in mensa un uomo un po’ piùgrande appena uscito con le ossa rotte da una separazione : al mio ragazzo nonho mai detto di questa amicizia. Non lo vedevo tutti i giorni ma 2 o 3 giornialla settimana in pausa pranzo. Abbiamo parlato molto di lui, di me , di  sogni ed aspirazioni. Con lui subitofortissima intesa ed empatia. Lui è esattamente l opposto del mio ragazzo, manon l ho mai visto come uomo a me l uomo piace“ maschio alpha”. Negli ultimi tempi abbiamo cenato assieme 2 volte. Per farequesto ho mentito al mio ragazzo dicendo che uscivo con colleghe. Ci mettiamo d’accordo di vederci una terza volta. Premetto che si parlava e basta mai nientedi niente, mai pensato a lui come amante o moroso. La sera del giorno prima ilmio moroso mi fa uno strano discorso sui valori di coppia, di quanto siaimportante la complicitàe la sinceritàin una coppia. Alla fine del discorso mi dice che mi trova cambiata, nonsempre ma che certe volte paio lontana non con lui. Io controbatto che non èvero ma dentro di me inizio a pormi delle domande . La mattina dopo lo vedo che sfoglia sull’ Ipad le fotodi vacanze, compleanni, feste…la nostra vita insieme. Io ripenso alla “ miastoria” clandestina e sto male: ma che sto facendo?! Alla sera si torna a casami preparo per uscire e lui in silenzio non dice nulla. L unica cosa che fa èentrare in bagno mentre mi faccio il bagno e prendendo in mano il mio intimosorride: un sorriso di sofferenza. Mi dico basta: non ci vado, non possorovinare tutto e far stare male lui in questo modo. Decido di uscire comunque,per non insospettire il mio moroso, mandare un msg all’ altro per dirgli chenon sarei andata( lui avrebbe capito) e dopo 1 ora massimo tornare a casa edirgli che senza di lui le serate erano monotone e noiose per cui ero tornata acasa subito e poi fargli passare con dolcezza i brutti pensieri. Quando sono sulla porta il mio fidanzato mi ferma e mi dice :” hoaspettato sino all’ ultimo per vedere se ti saresti fermata a ragionare, so cheesci con un uomo e non è la prima volta”. A nulla sono valse le mie spiegazioni, non si fida più di me, non crede che una possa uscire di nascosto più volteper parlare con un uomo…oltre al fatto che le cose che dicevo all’ altro leavrei dovute confidare a lui. Tornerà? Riuscirò a spiegarmi e a farmi credere?


direi che dovevi raccontargli di questo collega in crisi e che vi confidavate e magari verificare se lui era tranquillo nel lasciarti uscire con lui per cena 

ora mi dici che il tuo convivente è un maschio alpha ( a parte che a me sta dizione fa abbastanza cagare ... Ma non è questo l'argomento) presumo che tu intenda dire che è un uomo fermo nelle sue decisioni che ( forse) prende decisioni anche per te ... Quindi la sua reazione seppure esagerata era prevedibile

perche non ne hai mai parlato con lui ?


----------



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> direi che dovevi raccontargli di questo collega in crisi e che vi confidavate e magari verificare se lui era tranquillo nel lasciarti uscire con lui per cena
> 
> ora mi dici che il tuo convivente è un maschio alpha ( a parte che a me sta dizione fa abbastanza cagare ... Ma non è questo l'argomento) presumo che tu intenda dire che è un uomo fermo nelle sue decisioni che ( forse) prende decisioni anche per te ... Quindi la sua reazione seppure esagerata era prevedibile
> 
> perche non ne hai mai parlato con lui ?



maschio alpha era per dire che è deciso risoluto forte protettivo....non ho parlato con lui perchè quando ci si incontrava a pranzo non mi sembrava il caso....quanta gente si conosce per caso...quando ci sono andata a cena non avrebbe capito....


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao Rosarecisa!

Hai letto questo 3d: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/24096-mi-sento-tradita

In pratica è una storia speculare alla tua!

Direi che la reazione del tuo convivente è stata piuttosto decisa, ma è difficile prevedere se lui avrà dei ripensamenti. In questo mese da quando ha troncato la vostra relazione avete parlato? In che rapporti siete attualmente?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> maschio alpha era per dire che è deciso risoluto forte protettivo....non ho parlato con lui perchè quando ci si incontrava a pranzo non mi sembrava il caso....quanta gente si conosce per caso...quando ci sono andata a cena non avrebbe capito....


Perché non avrebbe capito? Tu lo conosci, cosa ti ha frenato ?


----------



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Rosarecisa!
> 
> Hai letto questo 3d: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/24096-mi-sento-tradita
> 
> ...




ho letto e sono intervenuta facendo domande a valentina ma non ha risposto...è speculare e contraria


----------



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché non avrebbe capito? Tu lo conosci, cosa ti ha frenato ?




uscire di sera con un uomo! io e un' altro uomo a cena a scambiarci pensieri ....mai avrebbe accettato una cosa così


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> maschio alpha era per dire che è deciso risoluto forte protettivo....non ho parlato con lui perchè quando ci si incontrava a pranzo non mi sembrava il caso....quanta gente si conosce per caso...quando ci sono andata a cena *non avrebbe capito....*


Non è certo, certo è che dovevi chiederti bene cosa cercavi tu. Ti eri chiesta cosa sarebbe successo se ti beccava?

Ora in effetti è poco utile.


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Maschio alpha non si può sentire...
Se hai temuto anche solo di parlargli di questa che definisci una mera amicizia, che razza di dialogo avevate? 
Glielo hai nascosto perché ? Perché non può concepire che una donna abbia un amico uomo?
Se si non hai perso gran che.


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> uscire di sera con un uomo! io e un' altro uomo a cena a scambiarci pensieri ....mai avrebbe accettato una cosa così


Beh, se lo sapevi che l'avrebbe trovato inaccettabile hai corso un grosso rischio. Ne valeva la pena?
O queste sue rigidità ti stavano strette e volevi ribellarti in qualche modo? 

Comunque non hai risposto alle domande di prima: vi state sentendo/vedendo? Cosa è successo da quando vi siste lasciati?


----------



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Rosarecisa!
> 
> Hai letto questo 3d: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/24096-mi-sento-tradita
> 
> ...




lui non crede che ci abbia solo parlato. dice che gli ho mentito più volte per parlare e basta? non ci crede, per parlare lo vedevo già in mensa, vuol dire che ho accettato un grado di complicità superiore


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> lui non crede che ci abbia solo parlato. dice che gli ho mentito più volte per parlare e basta? non ci crede, *per parlare lo vedevo già in mensa, vuol dire che ho accettato un grado di complicità superiore*


Su quest'ultimo punto ha ragione.


----------



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, se lo sapevi che l'avrebbe trovato inaccettabile hai corso un grosso rischio. Ne valeva la pena?
> O queste sue rigidità ti stavano strette e volevi ribellarti in qualche modo?
> 
> Comunque non hai risposto alle domande di prima: vi state sentendo/vedendo? Cosa è successo da quando vi siste lasciati?



il conversare con quell' uomo qualcosa mi dava...era dolce, empatico si commuove...era complementare ...ma solo come amicizia....come se fosse una amica donna o gay


----------



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Su quest'ultimo punto ha ragione.



ma perchè ha ragione?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> il conversare con quell' uomo qualcosa mi dava...era dolce, empatico si commuove...era complementare ...ma solo come amicizia....come se fosse una amica donna o gay


Non sei riuscita a spiegare nemmeno questo al tuo compagno ?


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sei riuscita a spiegare nemmeno questo al tuo compagno ?


Appunto!
Come è possibile?


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> ma perchè ha ragione?


Perché hai voluto avere un rapporto confidenziale con un uomo che 'qualcosa ti dava' (parole tue), ben sapendo che il tuo fidanzato non l'avrebbe accettato e dunque l'hai portato avanti a sua insaputa.
Se la sua visione della complicità in una coppia era diversa dalla tua, avresti dovuto trovare il coraggio di rivendicare apertamente una maggiore autonomia nelle tue frequentazioni, anche a costo di litigare duramente con lui sull'argomento, invece che fare le cose di nascosto.

Poi ci sta pure che lui evidentemente sia molto sospettoso e piuttosto pesante, da come lo descrivi, ma sul piano del sentirsi tradito ha ragione. Non capisco tanto il tuo stupore.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> uscire di sera con un uomo! io e un' altro uomo a cena a scambiarci pensieri ....mai avrebbe accettato una cosa così


Capito, quindi hai rischiato consapevolmente


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> l*ui non crede che ci abbia solo parlato*. dice che gli ho mentito più volte per parlare e basta? non ci crede, per parlare lo vedevo già in mensa, vuol dire che ho accettato un grado di complicità superiore


Mettiti nei sui panni, puoi dargli torto?

Mi associo al Leda nel chiederti ora come si comporta.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Appunto!
> Come è possibile?


Temo : maschio alpha


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Temo : maschio alpha


Mah, a me pare più uno molto insicuro, altro che alpha :idea:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Mah, a me pare più uno molto insicuro, altro che alpha :idea:


Per me coloro che vengono definiti così sono insicuri


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Mah, a me pare più uno molto insicuro, altro che alpha :idea:


Si, maschio alfa non si puo sentire, ma mettiti nei suoi panni, è facile distruggere la fiducia.


----------



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Voi non lo conoscete*

Forse l insicura sono io . Lui non mi crede . Dice che è impossibile fare tutto questo senza provare interesse , interesse pieno a 360 gradi


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Temo : maschio alpha


Ma con queste premesse come si sarebbe sviluppato questo rapporto. Lui maschio alpha e lei femmina Omega??
Non comprendo davvero questa sua compiacenza e nemmeno il rimpianto .
Cazzo era un amico
A meno che lei non abbia raccontato a suo uso.


----------



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, maschio alfa non si puo sentire, ma mettiti nei suoi panni, è facile distruggere la fiducia.


È una definizione magari infelice che ho usato io . Non facciamo su un processo


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Forse l insicura sono io . Lui non mi crede . Dice che è impossibile fare tutto questo senza provare interesse , interesse pieno a 360 gradi


Ha ragione o no?
Provaci interesse sentimentale? Se no è non ti crede allora è lui in torto non tu
Non hai scopato non lo ami ci parlavi solo.
Ti aspetta un destino da donna del Medioevo
Ringrazia piuttosto il cielo va


----------



## Tradito? (28 Ottobre 2016)

Ma se le cose fossero andate avanti con l'amico non sarebbe successo qualcosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Forse l insicura sono io . Lui non mi crede . Dice che è impossibile fare tutto questo senza provare interesse , interesse pieno a 360 gradi


perché non ti crede ha avuto dei dubbi su di te in passato o ha avuto esperienze di tradimenti con ex ?


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, maschio alfa non si puo sentire, ma mettiti nei suoi panni, è facile distruggere la fiducia.


Lei ha sbagliato a fare di nascosto
Ma a quanto pare perché per lui è inconcebike che lei possa avere un maschio per amico.
Esiste ancora gente così


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, maschio alfa non si puo sentire, ma mettiti nei suoi panni, è facile distruggere la fiducia.


Certo, infatti per quello dicevo prima che ha ragione da quel punto di vista 
L'insicurezza ce la vedo più nel fatto che, a meno che la nostra Rosa non si fosse trasformata in qualche modo nel mentre, l'ha sgamata già soltanto al terzo tentativo di uscire a cena con questo confidente! In pratica il sospetto ce l'aveva già chissà da quanto e questo mi fa pensare ad uno che vive in perenne stato d'allarme... Più controllore che dominante, insomma


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> È una definizione magari infelice che ho usato io . Non facciamo su un processo


Magari invece è La definizione appropriata


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Certo, infatti per quello dicevo prima che ha ragione da quel punto di vista
> L'insicurezza ce la vedo più nel fatto che, a meno che la nostra Rosa non si fosse trasformata in qualche modo nel mentre, l'ha sgamata già soltanto al terzo tentativo di uscire a cena con questo confidente! In pratica il sospetto ce l'aveva già chissà da quanto e questo mi fa pensare ad uno che vive in perenne stato d'allarme... Più controllore che dominante, insomma


Il dominante è tale se trova qualcuno da dominare e che si fa dominare.
Finché accade a letto per mutuo piacere va bene
Oltre no.
I presunti dominanti son quelli che poi menano le mogli perché sono tornate cinque minuti più tardi dal far la spesa


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Lei ha sbagliato a fare di nascosto
> Ma a quanto pare perché per lui è inconcebike che lei possa avere un maschio per amico.
> Esiste ancora gente così


Certo che esiste. 
Se vengo a sapere che mia moglie è uscita varie volte di nascosto con uno senza dirmi un cazzo, vedi che succede. 

Anche mia moglie ha amici maschi, e ci è uscita in compagnia di amiche, per me è normale. Il rapporto esclusivo non lo vedo invece molto "normale", non per me, non in termini assoluti di fiducia.


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Il dominante è tale se trova qualcuno da dominare e che si fa dominare.
> Finché accade a letto per mutuo piacere va bene
> Oltre no.
> I presunti dominanti son quelli che poi menano le mogli perché sono tornate cinque minuti più tardi dal far la spesa


Quoto 
Quelli hanno il cazzetto piccino piccino 
Avrei dovuto usare il termine 'leader', forse. Volevo sottolineare la differenza tra autoritarismo e autorevolezza, non pensavo a ruoli di letto


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto
> Quelli hanno il cazzetto piccino piccino
> Avrei dovuto usare il termine 'leader', forse. Volevo sottolineare la differenza tra autoritarismo e autorevolezza, non pensavo a ruoli di letto


Nemmeno io a dire il vero


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Il dominante è tale se trova qualcuno da dominare e che si fa dominare.
> Finché accade a letto per mutuo piacere va bene
> Oltre no.
> I presunti dominanti son quelli che poi menano le mogli perché sono tornate cinque minuti più tardi dal far la spesa


 :up:


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che esiste.
> Se vengo a sapere che mia moglie è uscita varie volte di nascosto con uno senza dirmi un cazzo, vedi che succede.
> 
> Anche mia moglie ha amici maschi, e ci è uscita in compagnia di amiche, per me è normale. Il rapporto esclusivo non lo vedo invece molto "normale", non per me, non in termini assoluti di fiducia.


Ma certo che ti incazzeresti perché tua moglie sa che può frequentare altre persone e perché tu ti fidi di lei. Chiaro che se di punto in bianco ti mentisse sarebbe la spia di allarme.
Ma il caso di questa utente è l'opposto. Ha mentito perché non aveva la libertà di dire la verità e nel contempo provava il desiderio ( a detta sua innocente) di frequentare una persona gradevole.
Io penso che lui sia uno stronzo egoista e basta


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Ma certo che ti incazzeresti perché tua moglie sa che può frequentare altre persone e perché tu ti fidi di lei. Chiaro che se di punto in bianco ti mentisse sarebbe la spia di allarme.
> Ma il caso di questa utente è l'opposto. *Ha mentito perché non aveva la libertà di dire la verità e nel contempo provava il desiderio ( a detta sua innocente) di frequentare una persona gradevole.*
> Io penso che lui sia uno stronzo egoista e basta


Il neretto non lo so fino in fondo. E non darei nemmeno giudizi tranchant su di lui.

Piuttosto abbiamo chiesto varie volte io e Leda come si comporta lui adesso, che sarebbe utile per capire se ci sono margini per ricucire ma non abbiamo avuto risposta.


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto non lo so fino in fondo. E non darei nemmeno giudizi tranchant su di lui.
> 
> Piuttosto abbiamo chiesto varie volte io e Leda come si comporta lui adesso, che sarebbe utile per capire se ci sono margini per ricucire ma non abbiamo avuto risposta.


Non so mettere il neretto
Comunque sulla tua prima frase valga quanto ha detto l'utente stessa alle 18:33.
Edit e 18:09


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto non lo so fino in fondo. E non darei nemmeno giudizi tranchant su di lui.
> 
> Piuttosto abbiamo chiesto varie volte io e Leda come si comporta lui adesso, che sarebbe utile per capire se ci sono margini per ricucire ma non abbiamo avuto risposta.


Hai notato anche tu?


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Forse l insicura sono io . Lui non mi crede . Dice che è impossibile fare tutto questo senza provare interesse , interesse pieno a 360 gradi





Django ha detto:


> Non so mettere il neretto
> Comunque sulla tua prima frase valga quanto ha detto l'utente stessa alle 18:33.
> Edit e 18:09


Non c'è niente di così sicuro, mi sembra di capire, staremo a vedere.

Per evidenziare in neretto, quando rispondi citando devi selezionare la frase da evidenziare e poi cliccare in alto a sinistra la B in scuretto.

Tu sei nuovo utente, benvenuto. Hai una storia da raccontare pure tu?


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Hai notato anche tu?


Già, sembra stia pensando cosa scrivere.....


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di così sicuro, mi sembra di capire, staremo a vedere.
> 
> Per evidenziare in neretto, quando rispondi citando devi selezionare la frase da evidenziare e poi cliccare in alto a sinistra la B in scuretto.
> 
> Tu sei nuovo utente, benvenuto. Hai una storia da raccontare pure tu?


Ma una storia abbastanza banale è riassumibile così:
Dopo tanti anni assieme e due figli il rapporto si è trasformato. Stiamo bene assieme, ci vogliamo bene, ma lei non ha più desiderio sessuale. È sei mesi forse più che non abbiamo rapporti e questa cosa mi ha mandato in tilt. Ho chiesto e richiesto, siamo andati pure dalla psicologa ma lei non ha voluto proseguire. Dice che non ha nessun altro perché io sospettavo questo sebbene i ritmi domestici non mi dessero motivo di sospetto. Una storia come tante. 
Alla fine l'ho tradita più volte. 
Come ho detto altrove dovrei tratte le ovvie conseguenze ed andarmene. Per ora è presto


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Ma una storia abbastanza banale è riassumibile così:
> Dopo tanti anni assieme e due figli il rapporto si è trasformato. Stiamo bene assieme, ci vogliamo bene, ma lei non ha più desiderio sessuale. È sei mesi forse più che non abbiamo rapporti e questa cosa mi ha mandato in tilt. Ho chiesto e richiesto, siamo andati pure dalla psicologa ma lei non ha voluto proseguire. Dice che non ha nessun altro perché io sospettavo questo sebbene i ritmi domestici non mi dessero motivo di sospetto. Una storia come tante.
> Alla fine l'ho tradita più volte.
> Come ho detto altrove dovrei tratte le ovvie conseguenze ed andarmene. Per ora è presto


Capisco, per certi versi è la storia di diverse utentesse e utenti.


----------



## Rosarecisa (28 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, sembra stia pensando cosa scrivere.....


Ma è un tribunale ? Lui ora è incaxxato ma risponde quando lo chiamo .  Vuole capire perché l ho fatto ,  non il parlare ma il nascondere


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Ma è un tribunale ? Lui ora è incaxxato ma risponde quando lo chiamo .  Vuole capire perché l ho fatto ,  non il parlare ma il nascondere


No, non è un tribunale.
Scusa la pressione.

Hai qualche possibilità, vedi di giocartela bene.


----------



## marietto (28 Ottobre 2016)

Boh, forse sarà l'età, ma per me una cena a due si fa con un/a amico/a  di vecchia data, ben conosciuto dal compagno/a, che non si vede da un  po' di tempo per mettersi in pari (e puo' trattarsi di stesso sesso o  opposto), oppure per questioni logistiche (per interessi comuni si partecipa a  qualche evento, film, spettacolo o concerto e si mangia qualcosa prima o  dopo), altrimenti lo vedo esclusivamente come cosa romantica.

Per conoscersi e chiacchierare ci sono pranzi, apertivi, caffè,  passeggiate per il centro, occasioni più casual che in questa fase, se  non c'è un interesse romantico, dovrebbero essere sufficienti.

La cena a due io la vivrei come qualcosa di più intimo, poi magari sono  solo vecchio io, a parte mia moglie non faccio cene a due da anni  (nemmeno con amici maschi, voglio dire), ma non credo che la vivrei  benissimo se mia moglie mi dicesse di voler uscire a cena a due con uno  mai visto nè conosciuto, e sono convinto che la cosa sarebbe reciproca.

Detto questo, per quello che mi riguarda, il fatto di tenere tutto  segreto per me fa si che la ragione sia dalla parte di lui al 100% in  questo caso. Se esista la possibilitè che ritorni sui suoi passi non  saprei dire, bisognerebbe conoscerlo...  

Quoto tutte le considerazioni di [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION]


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 27 anni , ho convissuto 2 anni e mezzo e 1mese fa sono stata letteralmente sbattuta fuori di casa dal mioconvivente.  Da allora non passa giornoche io non pianga, sono dimagrita di 6kg e non mi interessa più di nulla, nullaha più valore se lui non torna. Per una “cavolata” ho perso l amore della miavita, l uomo di cui sono innamorata.
> Lui è un ragazzo di 32 anni, molto virile negliatteggiamenti. Lo so che mi vuole bene immensamente ma non è tipo dasciogliersi in smancerie, anche se le dimostrazioni di quanto tenesse a me nonle ha mai lesinate. Circa 6 mesi fa ho conosciuto in mensa un uomo un po’ piùgrande appena uscito con le ossa rotte da una separazione : al mio ragazzo nonho mai detto di questa amicizia. Non lo vedevo tutti i giorni ma 2 o 3 giornialla settimana in pausa pranzo. Abbiamo parlato molto di lui, di me , di  sogni ed aspirazioni. Con lui subitofortissima intesa ed empatia. Lui è esattamente l opposto del mio ragazzo, manon l ho mai visto come uomo a me l uomo piace“ maschio alpha”. Negli ultimi tempi abbiamo cenato assieme 2 volte. Per farequesto ho mentito al mio ragazzo dicendo che uscivo con colleghe. Ci mettiamo d’accordo di vederci una terza volta. Premetto che si parlava e basta mai nientedi niente, mai pensato a lui come amante o moroso. La sera del giorno prima ilmio moroso mi fa uno strano discorso sui valori di coppia, di quanto siaimportante la complicitàe la sinceritàin una coppia. Alla fine del discorso mi dice che mi trova cambiata, nonsempre ma che certe volte paio lontana non con lui. Io controbatto che non èvero ma dentro di me inizio a pormi delle domande . La mattina dopo lo vedo che sfoglia sull’ Ipad le fotodi vacanze, compleanni, feste…la nostra vita insieme. Io ripenso alla “ miastoria” clandestina e sto male: ma che sto facendo?! Alla sera si torna a casami preparo per uscire e lui in silenzio non dice nulla. che fa èentrare iL *unica cosa n bagno mentre mi faccio il bagno e prendendo in mano il mio intimosorride: un sorriso di sofferenza.* Mi dico basta: non ci vado, non possorovinare tutto e far stare male lui in questo modo. Decido di uscire comunque,per non insospettire il mio moroso, mandare un msg all’ altro per dirgli chenon sarei andata( lui avrebbe capito) e dopo 1 ora massimo tornare a casa edirgli che senza di lui le serate erano monotone e noiose per cui ero tornata acasa subito e poi fargli passare con dolcezza i brutti pensieri. Quando sono sulla porta il mio fidanzato mi ferma e mi dice :” hoaspettato sino all’ ultimo per vedere se ti saresti fermata a ragionare, so cheesci con un uomo e non è la prima volta”. A nulla sono valse le mie spiegazioni, non si fida più di me, non crede che una possa uscire di nascosto più volteper parlare con un uomo…oltre al fatto che le cose che dicevo all’ altro leavrei dovute confidare a lui. Tornerà? Riuscirò a spiegarmi e a farmi credere?


Se hai indossato intimo particolare è questa la motivazione dei sui pensieri


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Boh, forse sarà l'età, ma per me una cena a due si fa con un/a amico/a  di vecchia data, ben conosciuto dal compagno/a, che non si vede da un  po' di tempo per mettersi in pari (e puo' trattarsi di stesso sesso o  opposto), oppure per questioni logistiche (per interessi comuni si partecipa a  qualche evento, film, spettacolo o concerto e si mangia qualcosa prima o  dopo), altrimenti lo vedo esclusivamente come cosa romantica.
> 
> Per conoscersi e chiacchierare ci sono pranzi, apertivi, caffè,  passeggiate per il centro, occasioni più casual che in questa fase, se  non c'è un interesse romantico, dovrebbero essere sufficienti.
> 
> ...


Che Trimurti!!! :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

se una persona mi incuriosisce o mi piace io ci esco anche a cena he spesso è più pratico. Tutto sta nelle intenzioni che hai.
Nascondere è stato un grosso errore questo è assodato


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Che Trimurti!!! :rotfl::carneval:


Che vuol dire?


----------



## Leda (28 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Che vuol dire?


E' una divinità della religione induista, composta da tre divinità separate oppure rappresentata come una sola con tre facce, simile alla Santissima Trinità cristiana. Stavo prendendoci in giro tutti e tre, ovviamente... sono utenti che stimo moltissimo e loro lo sanno


----------



## trilobita (28 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao.Guarda,io non mi sento di dare un giudizio,ma una opinione me la sono fatta.
Credo che tu stia provando a raccontartela e,non so perche',a raccontarcela.Sai come la pensava,quindi quando hai cominciato con le menzogne,avevi gia' messo nel piatto il vostro rapporto pur di continuare ad incontrarti di nascosto con il tuo "amico",quindi non era una semplice cavolata.mi dispiace,ma in questa tua amicizia non ci ho visto tutto.il candore che ci hai illustrato


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Lei ha sbagliato a fare di nascosto
> Ma a quanto pare perché per lui è inconcebike che lei possa avere un maschio per amico.
> Esiste ancora gente così


Di solito chi ragiona così è perché si comporta così. Probabilmente in una situazione simile lui avrebbe nascosto per portare avanti una relazione. Probabilmente lui non concepisce l'amicizia con una donna. In ogni caso le bugie e le omissioni inducono sempre ai peggiori sospetti e tolgono fiducia.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Ma certo che ti incazzeresti perché tua moglie sa che può frequentare altre persone e perché tu ti fidi di lei. Chiaro che se di punto in bianco ti mentisse sarebbe la spia di allarme.
> Ma il caso di questa utente è l'opposto. Ha mentito perché non aveva la libertà di dire la verità e nel contempo provava il desiderio ( a detta sua innocente) di frequentare una persona gradevole.
> Io penso che lui sia uno stronzo egoista e basta


Quando menti al tuo uomo per uscire con un'altra persona stai dando molta più importanza a quest'ultima piuttosto che alla prima. La libertà in un rapporto è quella che ti prendi: nessuno ti costringe a stare con chi ti tiene in catene. Per poi scappare. Sei tu che scegli con chi stare.  Ma non si fugge mai se si sta bene. Con il collega c'era qualcosa di più che lei non ha il coraggio di ammettere neppure a se stessa.


----------



## Django (29 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito chi ragiona così è perché si comporta così. Probabilmente in una situazione simile lui avrebbe nascosto per portare avanti una relazione. Probabilmente lui non concepisce l'amicizia con una donna. In ogni caso le bugie e le omissioni inducono sempre ai peggiori sospetti e tolgono fiducia.





danny ha detto:


> Quando menti al tuo uomo per uscire con un'altra persona stai dando molta più importanza a quest'ultima piuttosto che alla prima. La libertà in un rapporto è quella che ti prendi: nessuno ti costringe a stare con chi ti tiene in catene. Per poi scappare. Sei tu che scegli con chi stare.  Ma non si fugge mai se si sta bene. Con il collega c'era qualcosa di più che lei non ha il coraggio di ammettere neppure a se stessa.


Concordo con entrambe le tue riflessioni


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quando menti al tuo uomo per uscire con un'altra persona stai dando molta più importanza a quest'ultima piuttosto che alla prima. La libertà in un rapporto è quella che ti prendi: nessuno ti costringe a stare con chi ti tiene in catene. Per poi scappare. Sei tu che scegli con chi stare.  Ma non si fugge mai se si sta bene. Con il collega c'era qualcosa di più che lei non ha il coraggio di ammettere neppure a se stessa.


Concordo pienamente con il tuo ragionamento. In più ha avuto tutte le opportunità per capire che era stata scoperta, non ultima quella della biancheria intima, ma comunque non ha parlato con il fidanzato ed è uscita. sicuramente il coinvolgimento in questa relazione non è quello che ci vuol far credere.

Anche mia moglie ha un amico del cuore (che a me sta sul cazzo e lei lo sa, ma questo è un altro discorso....), ma sicuramente non si vedono 3 volte a settimana, si sentono anche in mia presenza non ha mai bloccato il telefono o cancellato messaggi. Questo per la mia tranquillità. Esce con le amiche ed io non ho mai avuto problemi. 

Perché nascondere al tuo uomo le cose che non fai con lui??????


----------



## Dannic (29 Ottobre 2016)

Avresti dovuto dirgli che hai un amico con cui parli, semplice.
La comunicazione è tutto in una coppia, non capisco perchè tu abbia così paura del tuo lui per dirgli che parli con un altro ragazzo. Se glielo avessi detto magari avreste litigato perchè non era d'accordo, però almeno saresti stata chiara e corretta.
Gli hai spiegato che comunque non c'è stato niente di fisico? Che effettivamente parlavate e basta?

Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda:
è tradimento?
se lo intendi in senso fisico no, ma hai cmq tradito la sua fiducia.


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 27 anni , ho convissuto 2 anni e mezzo e 1mese fa sono stata letteralmente sbattuta fuori di casa dal mioconvivente.  Da allora non passa giornoche io non pianga, sono dimagrita di 6kg e non mi interessa più di nulla, nullaha più valore se lui non torna. Per una “cavolata” ho perso l amore della miavita, l uomo di cui sono innamorata.
> Lui è un ragazzo di 32 anni, molto virile negliatteggiamenti. Lo so che mi vuole bene immensamente ma non è tipo dasciogliersi in smancerie, anche se le dimostrazioni di quanto tenesse a me nonle ha mai lesinate. Circa 6 mesi fa ho conosciuto in mensa un uomo un po’ piùgrande appena uscito con le ossa rotte da una separazione : al mio ragazzo nonho mai detto di questa amicizia. Non lo vedevo tutti i giorni ma 2 o 3 giornialla settimana in pausa pranzo. Abbiamo parlato molto di lui, di me , di  sogni ed aspirazioni. Con lui subitofortissima intesa ed empatia. Lui è esattamente l opposto del mio ragazzo, manon l ho mai visto come uomo a me l uomo piace“ maschio alpha”. Negli ultimi tempi abbiamo cenato assieme 2 volte. Per farequesto ho mentito al mio ragazzo dicendo che uscivo con colleghe. Ci mettiamo d’accordo di vederci una terza volta. Premetto che si parlava e basta mai nientedi niente, mai pensato a lui come amante o moroso. La sera del giorno prima ilmio moroso mi fa uno strano discorso sui valori di coppia, di quanto siaimportante la complicitàe la sinceritàin una coppia. Alla fine del discorso mi dice che mi trova cambiata, nonsempre ma che certe volte paio lontana non con lui. Io controbatto che non èvero ma dentro di me inizio a pormi delle domande . La mattina dopo lo vedo che sfoglia sull’ Ipad le fotodi vacanze, compleanni, feste…la nostra vita insieme. Io ripenso alla “ miastoria” clandestina e sto male: ma che sto facendo?! Alla sera si torna a casami preparo per uscire e lui in silenzio non dice nulla. L unica cosa che fa èentrare in bagno mentre mi faccio il bagno e prendendo in mano il mio intimosorride: un sorriso di sofferenza. Mi dico basta: non ci vado, non possorovinare tutto e far stare male lui in questo modo. Decido di uscire comunque,per non insospettire il mio moroso, mandare un msg all’ altro per dirgli chenon sarei andata( lui avrebbe capito) e dopo 1 ora massimo tornare a casa edirgli che senza di lui le serate erano monotone e noiose per cui ero tornata acasa subito e poi fargli passare con dolcezza i brutti pensieri. Quando sono sulla porta il mio fidanzato mi ferma e mi dice :” hoaspettato sino all’ ultimo per vedere se ti saresti fermata a ragionare, so cheesci con un uomo e non è la prima volta”. A nulla sono valse le mie spiegazioni, non si fida più di me, non crede che una possa uscire di nascosto più volteper parlare con un uomo…oltre al fatto che le cose che dicevo all’ altro leavrei dovute confidare a lui. Tornerà? Riuscirò a spiegarmi e a farmi credere?


Mi dispiace. Il problema però, come hai capito è la fiducia.
Fate entrambi un comprensibilissimo errore, tu quello di sottostimare il peso di quell'amicizia all'interno della tua coppia e il tuo ragazzo quello di sovrastimarlo.

Se consideri l'onestà però non puoi pretendere che lui ragioni al tuo stesso livello. Tu infatti compi l'imperdonabile errore di sminuire l'importanza di quegli incontri. Guarda che se è vero che per te quell'amicizia avesse poco peso nella tua vita "reale" e anche vero che tutto questo coesisteva per il semplice fatto che ti muovevi nell'ombra. Un po' come l'atto dello struzzo che infila la testa nel buco.

Quindi se vuoi riuscire a spiegarti e soprattutto a farti credere digli principalmente la verità sui motivi per cui frequentavi quest'altro. Perché se è vero che il sesso in quest'altra relazione non c'entrava è vero che non vi frequentavate solo per farvi compagnia in mensa. Insomma devi metterti in condizioni di potergli dimostrare che può tornare a fidarsi, col tempo, su nuovi presupposti e non sui tuoi maldestri tentativi di fargli credere che quello che hai fatto è "uscire di nascosto più volte con un uomo solo per parlare". Comincia intanto ad ascoltare l'ipocrisia intrinseca in quello che tenti di fargli passare, perché il problema è tutto li. Cosi non recuperi proprio nulla.

Detto questo, se intendi recuperare il rapporto, un mese non è troppo per determinare la fine certa. Non è detto nemmeno che tu abbia delle possibilità certe di farcela, ma di sicuro se ti muovi come stai facendo, non accorgendoti nemmeno delle tue stesse contraddizioni, è sicuro che non ottieni nulla.


----------



## Django (29 Ottobre 2016)

Non so da versione mobile come attribuirti un punteggio di merito. Tienilo per fatto


----------



## marietto (29 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito chi ragiona così è perché si comporta  così. Probabilmente in una situazione simile lui avrebbe nascosto per  portare avanti una relazione. *Probabilmente lui non concepisce l'amicizia con una donna*. In ogni caso le bugie e le omissioni inducono sempre ai peggiori sospetti e tolgono fiducia.


Possibile... Ma qui mi sembra che tu esibisca una "sportività" che in  realtà non hai. Se non vado errato quando tua moglie ha tirato fuori un  "amico" mai visto e mai conosciuto con il quale aveva pianificato una  cena one on one, tu hai rizzato le antenne e hai cominciato ad indagare.  Dovrei dedurre che neanche tu credi nell'amicizia uomo-donna?

Sia io che mia moglie (specialmente all'inizio del nostro matrimonio)  abbiamo avuto cene one on one con persone del sesso opposto, ma si  trattava di amici/amiche di lungo corso, magari di passaggio in città,  ben conosciuti anche al/la compagno/a o di circostanze molto specifiche.

Non mi è mai capitato ma, pur non proibendo nulla perchè prigionieri a  cui imporre proibizioni non ne ho, se avessi avuto richiesta di andare a  cena con sconosciuto dell'altro sesso l'avrei vista come appuntamento  galante e avrei drizzato le antenne, come hai fatto tu a suo tempo, e  come credo farebbero la maggior parte degli uomini e donne trovandosi in  una situazione del genere.

Quello che voglio dire è che il fatto che lui avrebbe potuto storcere il naso davanti a una cena a due con un tizio apparso dal nulla non mi sembra una roba oscurantista, e che mi pare che molte persone di ambo i sessi non prenderebbero la cosa come tranquillamente normale, poi magari sono rimasto indietro io...

Comunque se lei vuole essere libera di esplorare altre relazioni, e lui  desidera una compagna che non esca a cena con altri uomini, hanno  entrambi il diritto di perseguire i loro desideri. Significa  semplicemente che non sono compatibili l'uno  conl'altra ed è meglio  scoprirlo adesso che più avanti, quando magari si sentrirebbero oppressi  dalla situazione.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> *Possibile... Ma qui mi sembra che tu esibisca una "sportività" che in  realtà non hai.* *Se non vado errato quando tua moglie ha tirato fuori un  "amico" mai visto e mai conosciuto con il quale aveva pianificato una  cena one on one, tu hai rizzato le antenne* e hai cominciato ad indagare.  Dovrei dedurre che neanche tu credi nell'amicizia uomo-donna?
> 
> Sia io che mia moglie (specialmente all'inizio del nostro matrimonio)  abbiamo avuto cene one on one con persone del sesso opposto, ma si  trattava di amici/amiche di lungo corso, magari di passaggio in città,  ben conosciuti anche al/la compagno/a o di circostanze molto specifiche.
> 
> ...



Infatti ci sono "situazioni" e "situazioni".
Non è che non è mai accaduto che mia moglie o io si sia usciti per i fatti nostri con una persona dell'altro sesso in tutti questi anni.
Ma in tutti i casi era persona ben conosciuta e della quale non era sospettabile alcunché.
In quel caso sono state le modalità a indurmi in sospetto.
La persona, del tutto sconosciuta a me e della quale non avevo mai udito racconti.
Le ragioni addotte, assolutamente ridicole e incoerenti con le abitudini di mia moglie.
Le contraddizioni, emerse nel primo confronto (prima erano da soli, poi erano con altri).
Il periodo. In quel tempo lei non usciva mai. 
Non è da oscurantisti valutare determinati comportamenti, non l'ho mai pensato.
D'altronde anche su questo rapporto, su questa storia, ho dei dubbi.
Ciò però non contraddice quello che ho detto: lui non concepisce l'amicizia, in queste modalità, aggiungo, tra uomo e donna.
Neppure io, a dire il vero.
Cosa significa?
Che se lui uscisse a cena con una sarebbe perché prova interesse per lei.


----------



## marietto (31 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti ci sono "situazioni" e "situazioni".
> Non è che non è mai accaduto che mia moglie o io si sia usciti per i fatti nostri con una persona dell'altro sesso in tutti questi anni.
> Ma in tutti i casi era persona ben conosciuta e della quale non era sospettabile alcunché.
> In quel caso sono state le modalità a indurmi in sospetto.
> ...


Perfetto, sono completamente d'accordo... Ti chiedo scusa, probabilmente ho interpretato male lo spirito del tuo post. Mi sembrava che tu e qualche utente in precedenza consideraste come anomalo il fatto che lui non fosse probabilmente molto d'accordo con la cena a due con uno sconosciuto.

A me pareva una cosa abbastanza normale, che fa parte dei "confini" di molte coppie, e ho citato te perchè sapevo che il tuo comportamento in analoghe circostanze era stato come sarebbe stato il mio e mi pareva strano malgiudicare lui per la stessa cosa (mia interpretazione sbagliata). 

Io credo che l'amicizia uomo-donna, se i due fanno parte di coppie diverse, non possa prescindere dalla trasparenza dei rapporti e dal rispetto dei confini che ognuna delle due coppie si è data in generale e a tal proposito.

Anzi, nel caso specifico, a mio parere, considerando che sono solo fidanzati, il fatto che lui abbia comunque voluto vedere se lei insisteva ad uscire lo stesso anche dopo averle fatto capire che già sapeva, dimostra una certa pazienza che personalmente, se avessi saputo che la mia fidanzata usciva di nascosto con un altro, non avrei avuto. Io le avrei dato il benservito diretto, senza metterla alla prova...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

*Riflessione*

Adesso che sono libera posso fare uscite a due con un uomo senza il benché ben minimo interesse di altri sviluppi.
Quando ero in coppia solo con collega a scopo para-professionale.
Mi domando perché.


----------



## marietto (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso che sono libera posso fare uscite a due con un uomo senza il benché ben minimo interesse di altri sviluppi.
> Quando ero in coppia solo con collega a scopo para-professionale.
> Mi domando perché.


Adesso che sei libera puoi anche fare gangbangs con un numero infinito di uomini, senza che nessuno se ne abbia a male...

Se ci fosse un marito probabilmente sarebbe causa di divorzio, 

quindi?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Adesso che sei libera puoi anche fare gangbangs con un numero infinito di uomini, senza che nessuno se ne abbia a male...
> 
> Se ci fosse un marito probabilmente sarebbe causa di divorzio,
> 
> quindi?


Voglio dire che non lo facevo perché non interessava a me, non perché mi fosse proibito.


----------



## marietto (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che non lo facevo perché non interessava a me, non perché mi fosse proibito.


Non è detto che ci sia anche se sei insieme a qualcuno, però ogni coppia ha i suoi "confini" tra cosa è appropriato e cosa non lo è (ovviamente dovrebbero essere confini condivisi, se sono imposti c'è qualcosa che non va), e questi vanno rispettati. Se si insiste a volerli superare a costo di aprire un contenzioso,  significa che l'interesse esiste, IMO.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non è detto che ci sia anche se sei insieme a qualcuno, però ogni coppia ha i suoi "confini" tra cosa è appropriato e cosa non lo è (ovviamente dovrebbero essere confini condivisi, se sono imposti c'è qualcosa che non va), e questi vanno rispettati. Se si insiste a volerli superare a costo di aprire un contenzioso,  significa che l'interesse esiste, IMO.


Può
essere semplicemente l'interesse a conoscere persone nuove e a interagire con loro.
A parte la mia situazione attuale che non può definirsi di coppia  ma mi sentirei comunque limitata nel mio essere se mi venisse impedito di fare nuove conoscenze finalizzate solo alla conoscenza
La vedrei come una mancanza di fiducia nel mio sapere gestire i rapporti.
Contorto come ragionamento?


----------



## marietto (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può
> essere semplicemente l'interesse a conoscere persone nuove e a interagire con loro.
> A parte la mia situazione attuale che non può definirsi di coppia  ma mi sentirei comunque limitata nel mio essere se mi venisse impedito di fare nuove conoscenze finalizzate solo alla conoscenza
> La vedrei come una mancanza di fiducia nel mio sapere gestire i rapporti.
> Contorto come ragionamento?


Fa parte dei suddetti "confini". Se sta bene ad entrambi i componenti di una coppia certi comportamenti non sono "male" di per se. Io credo che la maggior parte delle coppie abbiano confini simili a quelli della mia o di Danny (pre tradimento), ma ce ne possono essere anche di più ampi o di meno ampi. 

L'importante è che ti ci trovi bene tu. Se vivresti certe cose come una mancanza di fiducia è bene che tu stia con una persona per cui non è un problema.

Se tu ti trovi a disagio con il fatto che il tuo compagno/a si comporti in un certo modo, forse dovresti stare con un compagno/a diversi.


----------



## trilobita (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può
> essere semplicemente l'interesse a conoscere persone nuove e a interagire con loro.
> A parte la mia situazione attuale che non può definirsi di coppia  ma mi sentirei comunque limitata nel mio essere se mi venisse impedito di fare nuove conoscenze finalizzate solo alla conoscenza
> La vedrei come una mancanza di fiducia nel mio sapere gestire i rapporti.
> Contorto come ragionamento?


Assolutamente legittimo.Se il tuo ipotetico partner condivide questa tua sete di conoscenza di membri della comunita' maschile,in incontri a due naturalmente lui assente,tutto plausibile.viceversa,non e' il partner adatto a te,basta chiarirsi subito...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Assolutamente legittimo.Se il tuo ipotetico partner condivide questa tua sete di conoscenza di membri della comunita' maschile,in incontri a due naturalmente lui assente,tutto plausibile.viceversa,non e' il partner adatto a te,basta chiarirsi subito...


Direi
che detta così è un tantino esagerata
Soprattutto perchè già ci leggo un secondo fine che esula totalmente dal mio discorso
Ma è un limite mio e me ne rendo sempre più conto
Va bene così


----------



## trilobita (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi
> che detta così è un tantino esagerata
> Soprattutto perchè già ci leggo un secondo fine che esula totalmente dal mio discorso
> Ma è un limite mio e me ne rendo sempre più conto
> Va bene così


Ops,chiedo venia.il...membri della comunità maschile...non voleva essere un doppio senso,meglio era dire uomini,semplicemente..mi scuso di nuovo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ops,chiedo venia.il...membri della comunità maschile...non voleva essere un doppio senso,meglio era dire uomini,semplicemente..mi scuso di nuovo.


Non
mi riferivo ai membri . Ma proprio al modo in cui percepisco viene letto quello che scrivo
Ma davvero mi rendo conto che capita costantemente e anche a chi mi è vicino è difficile capire il mio modo di pormi


----------



## marietto (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non
> mi riferivo ai membri . Ma proprio al modo in cui percepisco viene letto quello che scrivo
> Ma davvero mi rendo conto che capita costantemente e anche a chi mi è vicino è difficile capire il mio modo di pormi


Capisco... Credo.
Io, a differenza di molti, non vedo il tradimento come risposta a problemi della coppia.
Per me l'origine vera è dovuta alla tentazione. Nella vita si fanno scelte. Fare scelte non significa che la scelta diversa ti faccia orrore, ma che in un dato momento preferisci una soluzione ad un'altra. Ma subisci la tentazione di ciò che non hai scelto e per come la vedo io quello che dici tu (coltivare tutte le relazioni con persone interessanti come se non avessi altri impegni) sarebbe come camminare sul ciglio del burrone. E per me è meglio evitarlo sia per me che per la persona con cui sto. 
Poi forse l'argomento meriterebbe un approfondimento diverso, diciamo che per amore di sintesi chiudo qui. Ma non so se mi sono spiegato...


----------



## flower7700 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Il tuo convivente come ha scoperto questa amicizia ? Ti controllava ?


----------



## valentina77 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> il conversare con quell' uomo qualcosa mi dava...era dolce, empatico si commuove...era complementare ...ma solo come amicizia....come se fosse una amica donna o gay


sono solo bugie..... se fosse stata un'amica o un gay glie l'avresti detto.... forse ti piaceva sapere che un altro uomo aveva bisogno di te.... come al mio piaceva che un'altra donna gli desse attenzioni perchè le mie non gli bastavano!


----------



## valentina77 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> uscire di sera con un uomo! io e un' altro uomo a cena a scambiarci pensieri ....mai avrebbe accettato una cosa così




tu l'avresti accettato? ti sei posta questa domanda..... il mio lui mi ha risposta che mi avrebbe lasciata se io gli avessi fatto quello che lui ha fatto a me.... la verità è che voi sapevate che non era accettabile ma nella vostra testa vi dicevate che non c'era niente di male.....parliamo soltanto..... siamo amici.... cazzate..... avevate un brivido quando lo facevate..... vi faceva sentire bene..... cercati...... 
sapevate che cercare "altro" avrebbe ucciso il vostro rapporto.... così com'è stato... ma lo avete fatto lo stesso... poco importa se per amore, per sesso o altro.....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Capisco... Credo.
> *Io, a differenza di molti, non vedo il tradimento come risposta a problemi della coppia.*
> Per me l'origine vera è dovuta alla tentazione. Nella vita si fanno scelte. Fare scelte non significa che la scelta diversa ti faccia orrore, ma che in un dato momento preferisci una soluzione ad un'altra. Ma subisci la tentazione di ciò che non hai scelto e per come la vedo io quello che dici tu (coltivare tutte le relazioni con persone interessanti come se non avessi altri impegni) sarebbe come camminare sul ciglio del burrone. E per me è meglio evitarlo sia per me che per la persona con cui sto.
> Poi forse l'argomento meriterebbe un approfondimento diverso, diciamo che per amore di sintesi chiudo qui. Ma non so se mi sono spiegato...


Nemmeno io
Continuo a pensare di non essere chiara
Quando parlo di conoscenza è conoscenza
Mi permetto di fare un esempio che ti riguarda
Se io ti trovo una piacevole compagnia, apprezzo quello che leggo ti apprezzo come persona non vedo alcun motivo per cui se tu venissi a  Milano io non possa pensare di cenare con te, o comunque passare del tempo con te
Questo è una cena e del tempo al netto di tutto quello che invece mi sembra di capire la maggioranza ci costruisce sopra.
Ma sono io quella strana, mai come in questi giorni me ne rendo conto
Non è un buon momento e probabilmente rispondo anche in maniera acida, scusami


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> Continuo a pensare di non essere chiara
> Quando parlo di conoscenza è conoscenza
> Mi permetto di fare un esempio che ti riguarda
> ...


Io capisco e condivido. Però io non ci sarei mai arrivata a un forum che fa esporre parti di sé se non avessi subito il tradimento. E in altri ambienti non mi sarei trovata in queste condizioni.


----------



## valentina77 (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> Continuo a pensare di non essere chiara
> Quando parlo di conoscenza è conoscenza
> Mi permetto di fare un esempio che ti riguarda
> ...



se non ci trovi nulla di male..... lo dici al tuo lui..... sai questa sera esco con un mio conoscente....
io lo faccio.... e se è il caso ci litigo ma sono sincera..... non mento per evitare una discussione tutto qui.


----------



## trilobita (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> Continuo a pensare di non essere chiara
> Quando parlo di conoscenza è conoscenza
> Mi permetto di fare un esempio che ti riguarda
> ...


Se vivi sul pianeta terra,non puoi fare nulla"Al netto di tutto".Personalmente,se una donna impegnata,mi dice che gli piace la mia compagnia,le piace come scrivo,mi apprezza come persona e mi propone un incontro a cena tete a tete,o del tempo da dedicarci solo a noi due per conoscerci,mi imbarazzerei e declinerei decisamente....


----------



## valentina77 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Dannic ha detto:


> Avresti dovuto dirgli che hai un amico con cui parli, semplice.
> La comunicazione è tutto in una coppia, non capisco perchè tu abbia così paura del tuo lui per dirgli che parli con un altro ragazzo.* Se glielo avessi detto magari avreste litigato perchè non era d'accordo, però almeno saresti stata chiara e corretta*.
> Gli hai spiegato che comunque non c'è stato niente di fisico? Che effettivamente parlavate e basta?
> 
> ...



ti straquoto!!!!!!!!!! 
è perfettamente quello che provo a dire io.....
anche io faccio cose che al mio lui danno fastidio..... ho un bel rapporto col mio ex e ci sentiamo spesso per via della bambina.... a lui scoccia a me dispiace, ma glielo dico..... meglio litigare che mentire..... per me un rapporto d'amore è la sincerità assoluta!!!!


----------



## marietto (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> Continuo a pensare di non essere chiara
> Quando parlo di conoscenza è conoscenza
> Mi permetto di fare un esempio che ti riguarda
> ...


Mi dispiace molto che non sia un buon momento  Speriamo in tempi migliori...

Non è che ci si costruisca sopra. E' che una conoscenza la puoi  approfondire in mille modi con qualcuno che abita vicino a te. Pranzi,  aperitivi, caffè.

L'esempio che hai fatto mi è capitato sia in un ruolo (chi va a cena)  sia nell'altro (chi resta a casa) ma rientrerebbe nei parametri della  logistica (passa di qui, non posso prendermi un giorno di ferie per  passare la giornata con quella persona e normalmente non la vedo mai).

E il compagno/la compagna dovrebbe essere comunque sempre al corrente, IMO.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se vivi sul pianeta terra,non puoi fare nulla"Al netto di tutto".Personalmente,se una donna impegnata,mi dice che gli piace la mia compagnia,le piace come scrivo,mi apprezza come persona e mi propone un incontro a cena tete a tete,o del tempo da dedicarci solo a noi due per conoscerci,mi imbarazzerei e declinerei decisamente....


Invece tra utenti è capitato senza altri fini e senza conseguenze. È anche accaduto il contrario. Ognuno agisce per come è.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se vivi sul pianeta terra,non puoi fare nulla"Al netto di tutto".Personalmente,se una donna impegnata,mi dice che gli piace la mia compagnia,le piace come scrivo,mi apprezza come persona e mi propone un incontro a cena tete a tete,o del tempo da dedicarci solo a noi due per conoscerci,mi imbarazzerei e declinerei decisamente....


Intanto non ho proposto nulla
Se l'esempio l'ho fatto con [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] è perchè ho avuto modo di leggerlo e incontrarlo con altra gente, quindi se capitasse a Milano e nessuno fosse libero non avrei problemi ad incontrarlo da solo proprio perchè so chi incontro.
Io non so chi sei abituato ad incontrare tu ma se mi inviti a cena io accetto o non accetto un invito a cena. E qui per me si chiude la cosa
Sta a vedere che mo' passo anche per la zoccola
Le parole hanno dei significati e non mi esprimerò bene ma conosco il significato di dirti (generico eh si sa mai che vengo fraintesa) che esco a cena con te, che non sottointende nulla.
Non sottointendo mai. 
L'ho detto che oggi era meglio che non scrivevo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece tra utenti è capitato senza altri fini e senza conseguenze. È anche accaduto il contrario. Ognuno agisce per come è.


Ma
scherzi tendenzialmente mi scopo o vorrei scoparmi ogni uomo con cui ho un rapporto che vada oltre il ciao


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma scherzi tendenzialmente mi scopo o vorrei scoparmi ogni uomo con cui ho un rapporto che vada oltre il ciao


C'è stat* anche chi ha fatto così davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è stat* anche chi ha fatto così davvero.


Non
ho dubbi. Maggiorenni e consenzienti liberi tutti
Però se scrivo una cosa gradirei che si leggesse senza farci film sopra.


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se vivi sul pianeta terra,non puoi fare nulla"Al netto di tutto".Personalmente,se una donna impegnata,mi dice che gli piace la mia compagnia,le piace come scrivo,mi apprezza come persona e mi propone un incontro a cena tete a tete,o del tempo da dedicarci solo a noi due per conoscerci,*mi imbarazzerei e declinerei decisamente*....


Perchè ti imbarazzeresti?


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho 27 anni , ho convissuto 2 anni e mezzo e 1mese fa sono stata letteralmente sbattuta fuori di casa dal mioconvivente.  Da allora non passa giornoche io non pianga, sono dimagrita di 6kg e non mi interessa più di nulla, nullaha più valore se lui non torna. Per una “cavolata” ho perso l amore della miavita, l uomo di cui sono innamorata.
> Lui è un ragazzo di 32 anni, molto virile negliatteggiamenti. Lo so che mi vuole bene immensamente ma non è tipo dasciogliersi in smancerie, anche se le dimostrazioni di quanto tenesse a me nonle ha mai lesinate. Circa 6 mesi fa ho conosciuto in mensa un uomo un po’ piùgrande appena uscito con le ossa rotte da una separazione : al mio ragazzo nonho mai detto di questa amicizia. Non lo vedevo tutti i giorni ma 2 o 3 giornialla settimana in pausa pranzo. Abbiamo parlato molto di lui, di me , di  sogni ed aspirazioni. Con lui subitofortissima intesa ed empatia. Lui è esattamente l opposto del mio ragazzo, manon l ho mai visto come uomo a me l uomo piace“ maschio alpha”. Negli ultimi tempi abbiamo cenato assieme 2 volte. Per farequesto ho mentito al mio ragazzo dicendo che uscivo con colleghe. Ci mettiamo d’accordo di vederci una terza volta. Premetto che si parlava e basta mai nientedi niente, mai pensato a lui come amante o moroso. La sera del giorno prima ilmio moroso mi fa uno strano discorso sui valori di coppia, di quanto siaimportante la complicitàe la sinceritàin una coppia. Alla fine del discorso mi dice che mi trova cambiata, nonsempre ma che certe volte paio lontana non con lui. Io controbatto che non èvero ma dentro di me inizio a pormi delle domande . La mattina dopo lo vedo che sfoglia sull’ Ipad le fotodi vacanze, compleanni, feste…la nostra vita insieme. Io ripenso alla “ miastoria” clandestina e sto male: ma che sto facendo?! Alla sera si torna a casami preparo per uscire e lui in silenzio non dice nulla. L unica cosa che fa èentrare in bagno mentre mi faccio il bagno e prendendo in mano il mio intimosorride: un sorriso di sofferenza. Mi dico basta: non ci vado, non possorovinare tutto e far stare male lui in questo modo. Decido di uscire comunque,per non insospettire il mio moroso, mandare un msg all’ altro per dirgli chenon sarei andata( lui avrebbe capito) e dopo 1 ora massimo tornare a casa edirgli che senza di lui le serate erano monotone e noiose per cui ero tornata acasa subito e poi fargli passare con dolcezza i brutti pensieri. Quando sono sulla porta il mio fidanzato mi ferma e mi dice :” hoaspettato sino all’ ultimo per vedere se ti saresti fermata a ragionare, so cheesci con un uomo e non è la prima volta”. A nulla sono valse le mie spiegazioni, non si fida più di me, non crede che una possa uscire di nascosto più volteper parlare con un uomo…oltre al fatto che le cose che dicevo all’ altro leavrei dovute confidare a lui. Tornerà? Riuscirò a spiegarmi e a farmi credere?


Ciao, benvenuta 

MA tu, hai capito cosa ti ha impedito di dire serenamente a lui di questa altra persona?
Che timori avevi?


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi
> che detta così è un tantino esagerata
> Soprattutto perchè già ci leggo un secondo fine che esula totalmente dal mio discorso
> Ma è un limite mio e me ne rendo sempre più conto
> Va bene così


Invece si capisce bene cosa intendevi dire.
Anche a me piace conoscere persone nuove anche ad esempio conosciute solo virtualmente e che mi suscitano interesse. E non avrei alcun imbarazzo per delle uscite a due con una donna proprio perché manca il secondo fine.
Questo pensare che uomo+donna=scopare è avvilente.


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se vivi sul pianeta terra,non puoi fare nulla"Al netto di tutto".Personalmente,se una donna impegnata,mi dice che gli piace la mia compagnia,le piace come scrivo,mi apprezza come persona e mi propone un incontro a cena tete a tete,o del tempo da dedicarci solo a noi due per conoscerci,mi imbarazzerei e declinerei decisamente....


Perché hai tu il secondo fine allora.


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Capisco... Credo.
> Io, a differenza di molti, non vedo il tradimento come risposta a problemi della coppia.
> Per me l'origine vera è dovuta alla tentazione. Nella vita si fanno scelte. Fare scelte non significa che la scelta diversa ti faccia orrore, ma che in un dato momento preferisci una soluzione ad un'altra. Ma subisci la tentazione di ciò che non hai scelto e per come la vedo io quello che dici tu (coltivare tutte le relazioni con persone interessanti come se non avessi altri impegni) sarebbe come camminare sul ciglio del burrone. E per me è meglio evitarlo sia per me che per la persona con cui sto.
> Poi forse l'argomento meriterebbe un approfondimento diverso, diciamo che per amore di sintesi chiudo qui. Ma non so se mi sono spiegato...


Non sono convinto di quanto sostieni. La tentazione la percepisci (tu hai usato il termine subire) quando all'interno della coppia manca qualcosa. Per fare un esempio terra terra: se hai appena mangiato a sazietà un ottimo dolce e passi davanti alla sontuosa vetrina di una pasticceria, potrai apprezzare la merce ma certamente non ne sarai tentato.
Certo è che se sei a stomaco vuoto probabilmente entrerai e mangerai;
la tentazione non la subisci, non sono molte le volte in cui subiamo qualcosa a meno che non lo vogliamo più o meno inconsciamente. (Mi riferisco alla sfera delle relazioni interpersonali)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> MA tu, hai capito cosa ti ha impedito di dire serenamente a lui di questa altra persona?
> Che timori avevi?


È palese che in queste situazioni si tema l'insicurezza del proprio/a partner, che non capirebbe. Non si vogliono rotture di palle e si glissa. Mettiamo da parte morale, fiducia, correttezza: in realtà la vita è uno slalom per evitare discussioni.


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

È vero questo. 
Ma nella coppia evitare discussioni porta a questo. Una pace apparente finché poi non crolla tutto. E quando crolla sono cazzi.
In coppia niente slalom. Meglio discutere litigare parlarsi e confrontarsi. Così si cresce.


----------



## trilobita (1 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Perché hai tu il secondo fine allora.


Ah beh,se la mettiamo sul relativo,tutto si puó fare,esistono delle convenzioni nella società.posso andare in ufficio nudo,oppure vestito da pagliaccio,tanto che cambia? Non svolgo ugualmente il lavoro per cui sono pagato?Tutte le donne,se le inviti a cena,la prima cosa che pensano é che vuoi uscire con loro per sapere cosa pensano della politica internazionale....


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ah beh,se la mettiamo sul relativo,tutto si puó fare,esistono delle convenzioni nella società.posso andare in ufficio nudo,oppure vestito da pagliaccio,tanto che cambia? Non svolgo ugualmente il lavoro per cui sono pagato?Tutte le donne,se le inviti a cena,la prima cosa che pensano é che vuoi uscire con loro per sapere cosa pensano della politica internazionale....


Tutte le donne in effetti è un' affermazione relativa.
L'esempio che fai non è calzante.
Hai un preconcetto oppure,appunto, un secondo fine.
Per te un invito a cena a due presuppone un dopo cena sessuale.
Potrebbe pure essere che la tua ospite desideri ciò, in tale caso basterebbe declinare.
Peraltro nel tuo ragionamento era la donna ad invitare...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2016)

*...*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> È palese che in queste situazioni si tema l'insicurezza del proprio/a partner, che non capirebbe. Non si vogliono rotture di palle e si glissa. Mettiamo da parte morale, fiducia, correttezza: in realtà la vita è uno slalom per evitare discussioni.


comunque oh.. ragazzi... c'è situazione e situazione...

parlarne al compagno/a può essere sintomo buono ma anche cattivo... e purtroppo parlo per mia esperienza, perché mia moglie del suo flirt me ne parlava eccome (quando era sempre amico)

forse era per esorcizzare quanto stava accadendo... non so.. ma non è che se ne parla va tutto benone.. non è detto

io ad esempio non ne parlo di una amica normale.

non vedo perché un rapporto con una mia amica che si presuppone di amicizia e confidenza, debba finire come argomento di conversazione con mia moglie..

ognuno se la ragiona a modo suo

se non gliene ha parlato avrà fatto un calcolo.. più che tirar conclusioni e incazzarsi la nostra amica potrebbe capire il senso di quel calcolo

che non vuol dire necessariamente che il suo silenzio vuol dire che c'eran cose losche in programma


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2016)

*..*



trilobita ha detto:


> Ah beh,se la mettiamo sul relativo,tutto si puó fare,esistono delle convenzioni nella società.posso andare in ufficio nudo,oppure vestito da pagliaccio,tanto che cambia? Non svolgo ugualmente il lavoro per cui sono pagato?Tutte le donne,se le inviti a cena,la prima cosa che pensano é che vuoi uscire con loro per sapere cosa pensano della politica internazionale....


io la penso come te
ma per un motivo semplice
perché se IO invito a cena una donna vuol dire che la voglio trombare

e da questa mia impostazione penso che di converso le lei è invitata da me penserà ovviamente che la voglio trombare

non è così per tutti, però (così dicono)


----------



## Piperita (1 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> comunque oh.. ragazzi... c'è situazione e situazione...
> 
> parlarne al compagno/a può essere sintomo buono ma anche cattivo... e purtroppo parlo per mia esperienza, perché mia moglie del suo flirt me ne parlava eccome (quando era sempre amico)
> 
> ...


Sai che ho fatto come tua moglie una volta?
La spiegazione che mi sono data io è...io considero mio marito anche e principalmente un mio amico, se io sono eccitata per una nuova conoscenza, che mi stimola, lo faccio partecipe nella speranza che  condivida le mie emozioni...così non è ovviamente.


----------



## Piperita (1 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io la penso come te
> ma per un motivo semplice
> perché se IO invito a cena una donna vuol dire che la voglio trombare
> 
> ...


Infatti non lo è
Per la donna l'amicizia con un uomo esiste, mentre per l'uomo no. Semplice no?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Non sono convinto di quanto sostieni. La tentazione la percepisci (tu hai usato il termine subire) quando all'interno della coppia manca qualcosa. Per fare un esempio terra terra: se hai appena mangiato a sazietà un ottimo dolce e passi davanti alla sontuosa vetrina di una pasticceria, potrai apprezzare la merce ma certamente non ne sarai tentato.
> Certo è che se sei a stomaco vuoto probabilmente entrerai e mangerai;
> la tentazione non la subisci, non sono molte le volte in cui subiamo qualcosa a meno che non lo vogliamo più o meno inconsciamente. (Mi riferisco alla sfera delle relazioni interpersonali)


E gli obesi come li spieghi?


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Infatti non lo è
> Per la donna l'amicizia con un uomo esiste, mentre per l'uomo no. Semplice no?


Per me si eccome


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E gli obesi come li spieghi?


Stanno male con se stessi e compensano
Così come i traditori stanno male nella coppia e tradiscono.
I primi preferiscono buttare le proprie frustrazioni sul cibo anziché curarsi, i secondi cercano un po' di benessere fuori casa anziché andarsene


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Invece si capisce bene cosa intendevi dire.
> Anche a me piace conoscere persone nuove anche ad esempio conosciute solo virtualmente e che mi suscitano interesse. E non avrei alcun imbarazzo per delle uscite a due con una donna proprio perché manca il secondo fine.
> Questo pensare che uomo+donna=scopare è avvilente.


Alleluia


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ah beh,se la mettiamo sul relativo,tutto si puó fare,esistono delle convenzioni nella società.posso andare in ufficio nudo,oppure vestito da pagliaccio,tanto che cambia? Non svolgo ugualmente il lavoro per cui sono pagato?Tutte le donne,se le inviti a cena,la prima cosa che pensano é che vuoi uscire con loro per sapere cosa pensano della politica internazionale....


Di politica internazionale non me ne intendo. Sicuramente non ho pensato che il motivo fosse portarmi a letto.
Poi cosa accade non lo posso sapere ma non parto prevenuta. Se fossi partita così mi sarei persa incontri con persone piacevoli con cui il rapporto è durato e con cui il sesso non c'entrava nulla
Sarò stata fortunata oppure abbastanza chiara con le persone che frequento.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Stanno male con se stessi e compensano
> Così come i traditori stanno male nella coppia e tradiscono.
> I primi preferiscono buttare le proprie frustrazioni sul cibo anziché curarsi, i secondi cercano un po' di benessere fuori casa anziché andarsene


Io parlavo di obesità sessuale. Ovvero di un appetito abnorme che porta ad abboffarsi di tutto anche se si ha già mangiato abbondantemente.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io la penso come te
> ma per un motivo semplice
> perché se IO invito a cena una donna vuol dire che la voglio trombare
> 
> ...


Però io credo che tu lo lasci intendere in quel caso una può decidere se accettare o no. 
Io tendo ad essere molto diretta è chiara. Non voglio fraintendimenti o gente che rimanga delusa o con la sensazuone di avere sprecato del tempo
Poi può succedere che si parta in un modo e finisca in un altro ma per me la chiarezza sta alla base.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Infatti non lo è
> Per la donna l'amicizia con un uomo esiste, mentre per l'uomo no. Semplice no?


Semplice ma non vero


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di obesità sessuale. Ovvero di un appetito abnorme che porta ad abboffarsi di tutto anche se si ha già mangiato abbondantemente.


Ma esiste?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Ma esiste?


https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shame_(film_2011)


----------



## marietto (1 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Non sono convinto di quanto sostieni. La  tentazione la percepisci (tu hai usato il termine subire) quando  all'interno della coppia manca qualcosa. Per fare un esempio terra  terra: se hai appena mangiato a sazietà un ottimo dolce e passi davanti  alla sontuosa vetrina di una pasticceria, potrai apprezzare la merce ma  certamente non ne sarai tentato.
> Certo è che se sei a stomaco vuoto probabilmente entrerai e mangerai;
> la tentazione non la subisci, non sono molte le volte in cui subiamo  qualcosa a meno che non lo vogliamo più o meno inconsciamente. (Mi  riferisco alla sfera delle relazioni interpersonali)


Direi che mi tengo la mia opinione... 

La  tentazione la subisci (subire in senso di dover sopportare) perchè  manca qualcosa a te, non alla coppia o al rapporto. Se hai fatto una  scelta a suo tempo questo non toglie che tu possa ancora desiderare in  modo più o meno evidente quello a cui hai rinunciato (farti una  famiglia, anzichè andare a caccia di farfalle).

 Per restare nel  tuo esempio "alimentare", se ti sei messo a dieta non hanno smesso di  piacerti i bomboloni, hai deciso di non mangiarne perchè ti fanno male,  quindi perchè hai fatto altre scelte. 

Eventualmente, problemi  nel rapporto possono renderti più sensibile a certi richiami, ma non ne  sono quasi mai la causa (se sei depresso magari non riesci a resistere e  il bombolone te lo mangi) e possono essere un elemento ma anche no  (secondo me, la maggior parte delle volte no, ma ovviamente è la mia  opinione).

Anche perchè se ci troviamo in situazioni tragiche nel nostro rapporto la soluzione sarebbe uscirne.

In  rapporti che durano anni o decenni, la tavola non è sempre imbandita  mattino e sera, ci sono anche periodi difficili che bisogna ogni tanto  anche essere in grado di sopportare con un po' di sacrificio (altrimenti  diventa: o sei un partner sempre perfetto o io esco a scopare altre/i).

Inoltre,  non è detto che se sei sazio sei a posto, magari mangi pesce tutti i  giorni e ogni tanto hai voglia di carne o viceversa. Ti piace la  varietà, cosa che il partner può non essere in grado di darti. Non è una  mancanza del rapporto e una tua esigenza a cui tu avevi deciso di  rinunciare, ma a un certo punto non rinunci più.


----------



## ipazia (1 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> È palese che in queste situazioni *si tema l'insicurezza del proprio/a partner,* che non capirebbe. Non si vogliono rotture di palle e si glissa. Mettiamo da parte morale, fiducia, correttezza: in realtà la vita è uno slalom per evitare discussioni.


...eh...era esattamente qui che volevo arrivare. 

Io ci aggiungerei anche le debolezze. Nella mia vecchia relazione, ero molto attenta a sottoporre al mio ex solo questioni che ritenevo accessibili per lui. Le altre me le smazzavo da sola. O provavo a portarcelo con calma e cautela, avevo una fottutissima paura che si potesse "rompere". 

Lo vedevo...fragile e delicato...volevo proteggerlo. Tenerlo riparato e al sicuro. Ed è finita piuttosto male...che in fondo dietro la facciata "buonista" del volerlo proteggere, c'era una profonda sfiducia in lui. E un mettere su di me il grosso delle responsabilità. Sicuramente il mio essere egocentrica e presuntuosa ha pesato e non poco. 
Lui ci stava molto comodo in quel nido...a me dava piacere vederlo lì...soddisfaceva il mio ego, probabilmente, vederlo tanto dipendente da me. Dalle mie decisioni. Dal mio fare. 

Ma, ed è questa la cosa che in questo racconto mi lascia perplessa, lei in questa storia racconta che nel compagno vede un "maschio alpha". 
Quindi, se è un maschio alpha, per davvero e non perchè fa il duro della situazione, perchè proteggerlo dalle proprie esigenze? 

Perchè non dire? 

...o meglio, perchè non testare il maschio che si è scelto di avere vicino? 

Che come dici tu, la morale qui c'entra veramente poco e niente...dopo l'esperienza col mio ex, sono diventata forse anche "brutale" nel dire. So che sotto gira la paura di "ricadere" in vecchi meccanismi che poi mi mettono in condizione di fregarmi con le mie stesse mani. E testo. Ogni volta che ne ho l'occasione. 

Se non mi posso fidare del fatto che il maschio che ho vicino regge l'impatto con me, che cavolo me lo prendo a fare un maschio? 

E forse è anche fare lo slalom fra le discussioni...ma io penso che dentro ci sia anche tanto timore di svelarsi all'altro e di essere rifiutati per ciò che si è. 

E allora si ricorre ai modelli...

Un po' come questo maschio alpha...che ha messo alla prova, non dichiarandolo, si è fatto tesi, ipotesi e conclusioni tutto da solo e arrivederci e grazie. 
Fondamentalmente lui non si è confrontato con la donna reale a cui ha fatto discorsi aulici di sincerità di coppia.

Lui si è confrontato con il paradigma di donna che aveva nella testa. E fine dei giochi. 

Secondo me. 

Io lo saluterei. 
Non gradirei essere costantemente verificata, senza neanche la dichiarazione del farlo, con un paradigma immaginifico.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Direi che mi tengo la mia opinione...
> 
> La  tentazione la subisci (subire in senso di dover sopportare) perchè  manca qualcosa a te, non alla coppia o al rapporto. Se hai fatto una  scelta a suo tempo questo non toglie che tu possa ancora desiderare in  modo più o meno evidente quello a cui hai rinunciato (farti una  famiglia, anzichè andare a caccia di farfalle).
> 
> ...


Poi il parallelo alimentare, che ho spesso usato anch'io, non sta proprio in piedi. I pasticcini o le polpette e patatine (dipende dai gusti) sono COSE, PRODOTTI in vendita, le persone no. Una relazione non è la tentazione di un attimo a cui si cede o no. Una relazione va costruita con una serie successiva di scelte. Se si compiono c'è il tempo per fermarsi, per riflettere sulle ragioni.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Sai che ho fatto come tua moglie una volta?
> La spiegazione che mi sono data io è...io considero mio marito anche e principalmente un mio amico, se io sono eccitata per una nuova conoscenza, che mi stimola, lo faccio partecipe nella speranza che  condivida le mie emozioni...così non è ovviamente.


io credo che nel mio caso la spiegazione fosse un po' diversa...
mi voleva in effetti coinvolgere, come fa del resto con molte cose, ma era una forma di difesa.. 

come parlarne quasi per mascherare a se stessa l'attrazione che probabilmente stava emergendo in lei


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Però io credo che tu lo lasci intendere in quel caso una può decidere se accettare o no.
> Io tendo ad essere molto diretta è chiara. Non voglio fraintendimenti o gente che rimanga delusa o con la sensazuone di avere sprecato del tempo
> Poi può succedere che si parta in un modo e finisca in un altro ma per me la chiarezza sta alla base.


ma infatti è un mio pregiudizio...

pregiudizio che mi consente fra l'altro, quando magari scrive qualcuna che ha accettato l'invito a cena e si è trovata le mani tra le mutande, di pensare tra me e me "ma che ti aspettavi scusa?" 

ma  non è che è sempre così per forza, lo so ...


----------



## ipazia (1 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Direi che mi tengo la mia opinione...
> 
> *La  tentazione la subisci (subire in senso di dover sopportare) perchè  manca qualcosa a te*, non alla coppia o al rapporto. Se hai fatto una  scelta a suo tempo questo non toglie che tu possa ancora desiderare in  modo più o meno evidente quello a cui hai rinunciato (farti una  famiglia, anzichè andare a caccia di farfalle).
> 
> ...


Sono molto, molto d'accordo. :up:

E si torna al guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi la verità su se stessi...e non c'è età per farlo. 

Secondo me ci sono scelte di base per cui ci si appoggia a stampelle morali, sociali, culturali, per semplificazione, che danno per un po' senso a rinunce essenziali del sè. 

Ma poi il tarlo, in un modo o nell'altro, inizia a lavorare...

Che si può tentare per la vita intera di non incontrarsi davanti allo specchio, coprendolo, distogliendo lo sguardo quando ci si passa davanti...ma lo specchio resta sempre lì. 

E a volte basta proprio un soffio di vento, per sollevare il velo...


----------



## Django (1 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Direi che mi tengo la mia opinione...
> 
> La  tentazione la subisci (subire in senso di dover sopportare) perchè  manca qualcosa a te, non alla coppia o al rapporto. Se hai fatto una  scelta a suo tempo questo non toglie che tu possa ancora desiderare in  modo più o meno evidente quello a cui hai rinunciato (farti una  famiglia, anzichè andare a caccia di farfalle).
> 
> ...


Si adesso ho capito meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma infatti è un mio pregiudizio...
> 
> pregiudizio che mi consente fra l'altro, quando magari scrive qualcuna che ha accettato l'invito a cena e si è trovata le mani tra le mutande, di pensare tra me e me "ma che ti aspettavi scusa?"
> 
> ma  non è che è sempre così per forza, lo so ...


Me lo segno.


----------



## ipazia (1 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ah beh,se la mettiamo sul relativo,tutto si puó fare,esistono delle convenzioni nella società.posso andare in ufficio nudo,oppure vestito da pagliaccio,tanto che cambia? Non svolgo ugualmente il lavoro per cui sono pagato?*Tutte le donne,se le inviti a cena,la prima cosa che pensano é che vuoi uscire con loro per sapere cosa pensano della politica internazionale*....


In effetti una delle prime cose che ci tengo a chiarire è che di politica non so nulla. O comunque non a sufficienza da poter sostenere una conversazione che duri una intera cena. Mi spiacerebbe deludere le aspettative. Quindi ci tengo a far chiarezza da principio. 

:carneval::carneval:

..ma, perdona, con che razza di donne ti sei interfacciato? ...mi spiace per te. 

Perchè o hai una considerazione di te pari ad un sex toy o le donne con cui ti sei interfacciato ti hanno dato messaggi piuttosto scarni e basici...e non so cosa sceglierei fra le due. Forse la seconda. 

Come mai reputi te, e i maschi in genere, talmente poco interessanti da poter essere considerati validi interlocutori solo come portatori di cazzo?


----------



## marietto (1 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi il parallelo alimentare, che ho spesso usato anch'io, non sta proprio in piedi. I pasticcini o le polpette e patatine (dipende dai gusti) sono COSE, PRODOTTI in vendita, le persone no. Una relazione non è la tentazione di un attimo a cui si cede o no. Una relazione va costruita con una serie successiva di scelte. Se si compiono c'è il tempo per fermarsi, per riflettere sulle ragioni.


Beh il parallelo alimentare lo avevate usato voi (Django e tu) io l'ho solo ripreso...

Si, una relazione è costituita da scelte, alcune cose però le lasci alle spalle a fatica, altre credi, in certe fasi della vita, di poterle archiviare e poi invece tornano a turbare le tue scelte... Dalle quale puoi essere tentato di deviare temporaneamente o anche definitivamente.

Secondo me il meccanismo è quello, molto più del rapporto che non funziona... Anche se mi rendo conto che il rapporto che non funziona ti consente di chiamare il partner in totale correità, mentre se sei stato tu a deviare dal percorso che hai scelto la responsabilità te la devi prendere...

Io la penso così...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma infatti è un mio pregiudizio...
> 
> pregiudizio che mi consente fra l'altro, quando magari scrive qualcuna che ha accettato l'invito a cena e si è trovata le mani tra le mutande, di pensare tra me e me "ma che ti aspettavi scusa?"
> 
> ma  non è che è sempre così per forza, lo so ...


Non credo che mi capiterà mai di scrivere che mi sono trovata le mani nelle mutande perché se ce le metti ti ho dato permesso. Anche perché in caso contrario la manina te le spezzo.,
Il ti è in generale e non riferito a te


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti una delle prime cose che ci tengo a chiarire è che di politica non so nulla. O comunque non a sufficienza da poter sostenere una conversazione che duri una intera cena. Mi spiacerebbe deludere le aspettative. Quindi ci tengo a far chiarezza da principio.
> 
> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


Adoro quando siamo in totale accordo


----------



## marietto (1 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che mi capiterà mai di scrivere che mi sono trovata le mani nelle mutande perché se ce le metti ti ho dato permesso. Anche perché in caso contrario* la manina te le spezzo*.,
> Il ti è in generale e non riferito a te


Ma lì al ristorante? Allora sono i ristoratori a non volere che esci a cena...:rotfl:


(Scusa... Era per alleggerire un po'...)


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma lì al ristorante? Allora sono i ristoratori a non volere che esci a cena...:rotfl:
> 
> 
> (Scusa... Era per alleggerire un po'...)


Ovunque mi trovi ahahahah


----------



## Piperita (1 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io credo che nel mio caso la spiegazione fosse un po' diversa...
> mi voleva in effetti coinvolgere, come fa del resto con molte cose, ma era una forma di difesa..
> 
> come parlarne quasi per mascherare a se stessa l'attrazione che probabilmente stava emergendo in lei


Sì in effetti c'è anche quello...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che mi capiterà mai di scrivere che mi sono trovata le mani nelle mutande perché se ce le metti ti ho dato permesso. Anche perché in caso contrario la manina te le spezzo.,
> Il ti è in generale e non riferito a te


In effetti ho letto e mi sono istintivamente guardato la mano....
Ma è ancora tutta intera!!!


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Me lo segno.


 preciso che... Nulla di illecito e nulla di sudicio... 

Non dico nemmeno che ci azzecco sempre... Ma... Nemmeno che non ci azzecco mai mai mai... 

Qualche uomo in fin dei conti nella mia vita l ho conosciuto anche io


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> preciso che... Nulla di illecito e nulla di sudicio...
> 
> Non dico nemmeno che ci azzecco sempre... Ma... Nemmeno che non ci azzecco mai mai mai...
> 
> Qualche uomo in fin dei conti nella mia vita l ho conosciuto anche io


Basta sapere e al ristorante non si va.


----------



## trilobita (1 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Stanno male con se stessi e compensano
> Così come i traditori stanno male nella coppia e tradiscono.
> I primi preferiscono buttare le proprie frustrazioni sul cibo anziché curarsi, i secondi cercano un po' di benessere fuori casa anziché andarsene


I traditori stanno male nella coppia e tradiscono...i ciclisti stanno male in auto e pedalano,i minatori stanno male in superficie perciò scavano,i pasticceri odiano le torte salate perció ecc.ecc..La risposta alla domanda chi compie l' azione,la può dare un bimbo che non ha costrutti mentali che non si arrampica sui vetri per dimostrare verosimile l'inverosimile.....chi pedala la bici? i ciclisti.chi fa i pasticcini? i pasticceri chi tradisce?.......
Per ora,da quanto letto in piu' confessioni,il traditore non tradisce  quasi mai perche' consapevole di gravi problemi con il partner,eventualmente dopo il tradimento chiedendosi il perche' desume di aver dei problemi nella ormai ex coppia e da li la lunga e ormai banale lista delle mancanze del partner che l'hanno inevitabilmente spinta a genuflettersi davanti al nuovo,bel prestante,comprensivo,principe azzurro...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> I traditori stanno male nella coppia e tradiscono...i ciclisti stanno male in auto e pedalano,i minatori stanno male in superficie perciò scavano,i pasticceri odiano le torte salate perció ecc.ecc..La risposta alla domanda chi compie l' azione,la può dare un bimbo che non ha costrutti mentali che non si arrampica sui vetri per dimostrare verosimile l'inverosimile.....chi pedala la bici? i ciclisti.chi fa i pasticcini? i pasticceri chi tradisce?.......
> Per ora,da quanto letto in piu' confessioni,il traditore non tradisce  quasi mai perche' consapevole di gravi problemi con il partner,eventualmente dopo il tradimento chiedendosi il perche' desume di aver dei problemi nella ormai ex coppia e da li la lunga e ormai banale lista delle mancanze del partner che l'hanno inevitabilmente spinta a genuflettersi davanti al nuovo,bel prestante,comprensivo,principe azzurro...


Per tante cose compiute sull'onda emotiva ci domandiamo dopo il perché. Questo non è sbagliato. Sbagliato è scaricare sugli altri. Come il ladro che ha derubato la vecchietta per colpa delle banche


----------



## trilobita (1 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per tante cose compiute sull'onda emotiva ci domandiamo dopo il perché. Questo non è sbagliato. Sbagliato è scaricare sugli altri. Come il ladro che ha derubato la vecchietta per colpa delle banche


Comprare un oggetto  sull' onda emotiva ed accorgersi poi che si e' sbagliato e' umano,non razionale,ma umano.
Far dipendere il futuro di coppia dalla cpmparsa o meno di un'onda emotiva,mi sembra,per usare un eufemismo,quantomeno....leggero.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Comprare un oggetto  sull' onda emotiva ed accorgersi poi che si e' sbagliato e' umano,non razionale,ma umano.
> Far dipendere il futuro di coppia dalla cpmparsa o meno di un'onda emotiva,mi sembra,per usare un eufemismo,quantomeno....leggero.


È pieno di gente che neanche a posteriori si pone le domande o si dà risposte stereotipate autoasssolventi.


----------



## spleen (1 Novembre 2016)

Rosa che fine ha fatto?

Se ci sei batti un colpo!


----------



## trilobita (1 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È pieno di gente che neanche a posteriori si pone le domande o si dà risposte stereotipate autoasssolventi.


Niente di piu' vero,difatti,in buona sostanza(cit.Johnny Stecchino),e' quello che ho scritto


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Rosa che fine ha fatto?
> 
> Se ci sei batti un colpo!


Spleen mi sa che è come tante storie qui sul forum che iniziano e poi non si conosce la fine.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Invece si capisce bene cosa intendevi dire.
> Anche a me piace conoscere persone nuove anche ad esempio conosciute solo virtualmente e che mi suscitano interesse. E non avrei alcun imbarazzo per delle uscite a due con una donna proprio perché manca il secondo fine.
> Questo pensare che uomo+donna=scopare è avvilente.


Soprattutto quando è uno dei due soltanto che lo pensa mentre per l'altro si è solo amici. "E scusami se ti ho dato da pensare che tra noi due potesse esserci qualcosa".
Dopo 4000 messaggi, dopo aver parlato di sesso, alla seconda volta che esci di nascosto.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

Django ha detto:


> Perché hai tu il secondo fine allora.


Primo fine. Primo.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Direi che mi tengo la mia opinione...
> 
> La  tentazione la subisci (subire in senso di dover sopportare) perchè  manca qualcosa a te, non alla coppia o al rapporto. Se hai fatto una  scelta a suo tempo questo non toglie che tu possa ancora desiderare in  modo più o meno evidente quello a cui hai rinunciato (farti una  famiglia, anzichè andare a caccia di farfalle).
> 
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## Rosarecisa (2 Novembre 2016)

*ci sono*



spleen ha detto:


> Rosa che fine ha fatto?
> 
> Se ci sei batti un colpo!



Abbiamo parlato ci siamo visti, lui si è ammorbidito ma c i sono cose su cui vuol riflettere:

la menzogna anzi le menzogne mie, il perchè non mi sono sentita libera di parlarne a lui magari litigando .

Da queste cose sta prendendo spunto per riflettere se il nostro rapporto è vero o una illusione in cui ci siamo cullati.

Io l ho rassicurto che per me c' è solo lui e solo lui c' è stato, che sono stata immatura poi vedremo


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato ci siamo visti, lui si è ammorbidito ma c i sono cose su cui vuol riflettere:
> 
> la menzogna anzi le menzogne mie, il perchè non mi sono sentita libera di parlarne a lui magari litigando .
> 
> ...


Oh bene dai.
Speriamo che questa "prova" al vostro rapporto serva a tutti e due.
Ti auguro di ricomporre, se la persona ti interessa stacci dietro, vedrai che andrà bene. Del resto se ha visto come sei dimagrita (6 kg, hai detto mi sembra ) si sarà reso conto che soffri la sua perdita.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato ci siamo visti, lui si è ammorbidito ma c i sono cose su cui vuol riflettere:
> 
> la menzogna anzi le menzogne mie, il perchè non mi sono sentita libera di parlarne a lui magari litigando .
> 
> ...


Sono contenta di rileggerti e che il dialogo tra di voi sia  ripreso 

che lui abbia dei dubbi mi sembra normale, vuole capire e deve ammortizzare questa cosa, tu stalle vicina per quanto puoi


----------



## Rosarecisa (2 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono contenta di rileggerti e che il dialogo tra di voi sia  ripreso
> 
> che lui abbia dei dubbi mi sembra normale, vuole capire e deve ammortizzare questa cosa, tu stalle vicina per quanto puoi




Ora almeno mi parla e accetta di incontrarmi. Abbiamo passato il pomeriggio di domenica assieme. Mi tratta però con diffifenza e distacco , da conoscente. Domenica avrei voluto " stare" con lui, ne avevo tanto bisogno ma lui non ha voluto.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Ora almeno mi parla e accetta di incontrarmi. Abbiamo passato il pomeriggio di domenica assieme. Mi tratta però con diffifenza e distacco , da conoscente. Domenica avrei voluto " stare" con lui, ne avevo tanto bisogno ma lui non ha voluto.


Rosa in questa fase dovrai esser paziente, lui ha subito una colpo alle certezze che aveva su di te e ci sta questa sua diffidenza 

il fatto che vi incontrate e vi parlate sta a significare che la sua iniziale chiusura totale si sta sgretolando ma ci vuole tempo


----------



## Altravita (2 Novembre 2016)

*non vorrei essere troppo crudo*

non ho capito quanti anni hai....ma devi crescere ...sei ancora una ragazzina, non sei una donna compagna di vita..


----------



## Rosarecisa (6 Novembre 2016)

*Ci siamo visti*

Abbiamo parlato . Vuole ricominciare con calma non vuole che torni a casa subito ma vuole che ci incontriamo e poi vedremo . Lui non capisce perché gli abbia tenuto nascosto il tutto e la risposta a cui siamo arrivati mi fa male : se non mi avesse fermata forse la cosa avrebbe avuto un epilogo diverso anche se non riesco ad ammetterlo . Abbiamo parlato di ciò che mi mancava e dei castelli che mi ero fatta . Vuole che io faccia chiarezza in me e lui ha bisogno di fare chiarezza in lui . Non so dove arriveremo ma nonostante la pena per le cose dette mai mi sono sentita parte di lui come ora. Sono riuscita ad aprirmi come mai con nessuno prima , neanche con lui .


----------



## Leda (6 Novembre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato . Vuole ricominciare con calma non vuole che torni a casa subito ma vuole che ci incontriamo e poi vedremo . Lui non capisce perché gli abbia tenuto nascosto il tutto e la risposta a cui siamo arrivati mi fa male : se non mi avesse fermata forse la cosa avrebbe avuto un epilogo diverso anche se non riesco ad ammetterlo . Abbiamo parlato di ciò che mi mancava e dei castelli che mi ero fatta . Vuole che io faccia chiarezza in me e lui ha bisogno di fare chiarezza in lui . Non so dove arriveremo ma nonostante la pena per le cose dette mai mi sono sentita parte di lui come ora. Sono riuscita ad aprirmi come mai con nessuno prima , neanche con lui .


E' un'ottima notizia! Sono motto felice per voi 
Abbiate cura di questo momento 

Ci farà piacere se vorrai aggiornarci!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Rosarecisa ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato . Vuole ricominciare con calma non vuole che torni a casa subito ma vuole che ci incontriamo e poi vedremo . Lui non capisce perché gli abbia tenuto nascosto il tutto e la risposta a cui siamo arrivati mi fa male : se non mi avesse fermata forse la cosa avrebbe avuto un epilogo diverso anche se non riesco ad ammetterlo . Abbiamo parlato di ciò che mi mancava e dei castelli che mi ero fatta . Vuole che io faccia chiarezza in me e lui ha bisogno di fare chiarezza in lui . Non so dove arriveremo ma nonostante la pena per le cose dette mai mi sono sentita parte di lui come ora. Sono riuscita ad aprirmi come mai con nessuno prima , neanche con lui .


Beh se ti eri preparata l'intimo coordinato invece delle sloggy è probabile.


----------



## trilobita (6 Novembre 2016)

Credo che il fatto che lei continui ad incontrare questa persona,sia un grosso impedimento per la serenità del suo ex fidanzato,la lavoro lo vedrà e,ogni volta che uscirà di sera  davvero con le amiche,lui proverà di nuovo le brutte sensazioni di adesso,anche se lei sarà sincera.Quando lei si preparerà per un'uscita con un pò più di attenzione del solito,lui nonpotrà fare a meno di pensare.....
Boh,di sicuro sbaglio,ma non ho buone sensazioni su questa storia.
Fossi in lei mi chiederei se valeva la pena mettere in piedi un muro di menzogne di questo calibro,solo per poter coltivare un'innocente,candida amicizia.
Temo che non voglia ammettere a sé stessa che quello che prova per il suo ex fidanzato,sia ben più tiepido di quanto lei voglia credere.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che il fatto che lei continui ad incontrare questa persona,sia un grosso impedimento per la serenità del suo ex fidanzato,la lavoro lo vedrà e,ogni volta che uscirà di sera  davvero con le amiche,lui proverà di nuovo le brutte sensazioni di adesso,anche se lei sarà sincera.Quando lei si preparerà per un'uscita con un pò più di attenzione del solito,lui nonpotrà fare a meno di pensare.....
> Boh,di sicuro sbaglio,ma non ho buone sensazioni su questa storia.
> Fossi in lei mi chiederei se valeva la pena mettere in piedi un muro di menzogne di questo calibro,solo per poter coltivare un'innocente,candida amicizia.
> Temo che non voglia ammettere a sé stessa che quello che prova per il suo ex fidanzato,sia ben più tiepido di quanto lei voglia credere.


Soprattutto se si vive la relazione come un impedimento invece che un arricchimento non è un buon segno.


----------

